# Seeking info Atlas 4x6 bandsaw 4358, 4359 or 17601



## jetlag (Jun 10, 2019)

I picked up one of these off Craigslist this week.   Even though it's USA made, it's not really any better than the generic Chinese 4x6 from Harbor Freight.    The motor appears to be the original 1/3 hp, runs good, but it doesn't really cut worth a damn.   I stripped it down to the frame, cleaned and lubed it, and if I can't square up the cut with the original guides, I'll adapt the guides from a larger and more robust saw.    The "downfeed" is just a spring with an adjustable preload.  That has to go.  I'll swap it out for an oil-filled pneumatic cylinder and needle valve.

The model number on this one is 17601, which puts it somewhere around 1980, give or take a couple of years.

For 25 bucks, it was worth taking a chance on trying to make it work better than it currently does.   I've got a couple old Bimba cylinders in the shop, one of those should work for the downfeed.    Buying a new blade will just about double my outlay in this little project...

anyway, I'm looking for a possible source for a parts diagram.   Model number 4358, 4359, or 17601, any of those should be close enough.


----------



## ddickey (Jun 11, 2019)

http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=16693
Not the exact match but might help.


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 11, 2019)

Hi Jetlag: I built a Bimba cylinder downfeed for my Taiwanese saw.  If you want any details contact me
Mark


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 11, 2019)

You will find the manuals on the 4358/4359 and their Craftsman equivalents in Downloads.  If you or anyone else should come across the manual on anything later, please upload it.


----------



## jetlag (Jun 11, 2019)

ddickey:  thanks for the link.  I've seen that pdf, it's a very different saw.   One of the biggest differences is that the blade tension adjustment on the 4358/17601 saws (like the one I have) is made from the drive wheel, not the idler wheel.

I checked the Downloads section, I don't see any files at all.


----------



## jetlag (Jun 11, 2019)

ok, just found out some help for accessing downloads, I'll look into it


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 11, 2019)

Sorry.  I forgot to mention that access to Downloads requires Donor status because the cost of storage is one of the site's significant monthly expenses.  Minimum is $10.00,  Good for a year.  FWIW, most of the files in the Atlas-Craftsman category (and some in other categories) are cleaner and easier to read than most of what is floating around the Internet.


----------



## jetlag (Jun 11, 2019)

thanks, I just figured that out...


----------



## jetlag (Jun 11, 2019)

jetlag said:


> thanks, I just figured that out...


done


----------



## jetlag (Jun 11, 2019)

The saw I have has a model number of 17601, it's EXACTLY the same saw as the 4358/4359.   The exploded parts diagram in the user manual confirms it.   I've seen some Popular Science reprints (c. 1980) advertised online with the Atlas ads for this saw.  $289 usd, plus 30 shipping at the time.    My saw seems to be complete (minus the clip-on table for vertical operations).


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 11, 2019)

OK.  Clausing must have changed the model number (again).


----------



## VE7CBH (Sep 10, 2019)

I have the same machine and got the manual from the company.  They also still carry some spare parts for it namely the bronze bushings and gear housing assembly.


----------

